# L3240 dies when Shuttle Shift engaged



## larrypasekoff (Oct 19, 2021)

I have a 2007 L3240DT. Yesterday while using the tractor it just died. Acted like the tractor engaged the kill switch as all electronics stayed on and immediately started right back up. Once the Shuttle Shift is engaged, in either forward or reverse, there is a click and the engine kills.

I've checked all the fuses. Verified the seat kill switch is properly disengaged (been that way for years). I just don't know where else to look.

I'm guessing this is some kind of "safety" switch. Any thoughts?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The shuttle has a leaf switch down inside under the dash cowl that acts on the shuttle actuator rod and sometimes it sticks and causes what you describe. The 'fix' is a can of WD 40 and lubricate the leaf where it enters the switch. You will have to take the lower dash cowl loose (I presume it's an open station) if it's a cab unit, you will have to remove the entire dash cowl to access it.


----------



## larrypasekoff (Oct 19, 2021)

The shuttle switch is located on top of the clutch housing. I've got the test procedure, I'll give that a try first.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Yours is different than mine are. Both mine are under the lower cowl.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Also check safety switch under the seat


----------



## larrypasekoff (Oct 19, 2021)

Problem SOLVED!! Thank you all for your input.

The root cause of the problem was the wiring going to the Tilt Switch in the seat. Years ago, I had overridden both this and the operator present switches in the seat. Because of the symptom I reenabled for troubleshooting. In both cases I plugged in the switches and tested. Both switches tested good with a volt meter. However, upon further examination it turned out the wires going to the Tilt Switch had little cuts in them just below the connector. Interesting as these parts of the wire are encased in conduit, but none the less the cuts were there. I cut the broken portions of the wire off and connected the two wires together (emulating the Tilt Switch in a Closed position). BINGO! Tractor did NOT die when engaging the shuttle shift!

In the end, the system was working as designed and age/maintenance was the problem. 

We can all thank the Consumer Product Safety Commission for requiring these dang'd switches in the seats.


----------

